# Palm District Cooling - Golden Mile costs



## Newbie2013 (Jul 24, 2013)

1. am looking at a sea facing 1300 sq ft 1 bed apartment on the Golden Mile and have been warned about potentially high DEWA costs but I am struggling to get any decent information.

Is anyone able to give me some average DEWA costs for a property of this size (approx) on the Golden Mille please, both for peak (summer) and off peak (winter)?

2. Am I correct in thinking that the Service Charge for the building would be the responsibility of the landlord and not the tenant?

3. I get the impression that the tenant normally pays for consumption and capacity charges, does anyone know what the average yearly capacity charge is for the Golden Mile 1 bed apartments?

4. Are there any other Golden Mile specific charges that I should be aware of please?

Many thanks

A newbie to Dubai


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

You should be aware that you probably won't be sea facing for long, there's a lot of construction on the Palm at the minute.

The capacity charge Nakheel just pluck a figure from thin air, but budget 700-800 a month. Usage again is invented and can be 100 for the winter and 200-400 in the summer.


----------

